# Intelligent People



## rkunsaw (Feb 2, 2015)

BARACK OBAMA MET WITH THE QUEEN OF ENGLAND.
  He asked her, “Your Majesty, how do you run such an efficient government? Are there any tips you can give me?”
  “Well,” said the Queen, “the most important thing is to surround yourself with intelligent people.”
... Obama frowned, and then asked, “But how do I know the people around are really intelligent?”
The Queen took a sip of tea. “Oh, that’s easy; you just ask them to answer an intelligent riddle.”
The Queen pushed a button on her intercom. “Please send David Cameron in here, would you?”
Cameron walked into the room and said, “Yes, Your Majesty?”
The Queen smiled and said, “Answer me this please, David. Your mother and father have a child. It is not your brother and it is not your sister.
  Who is it?”
Without pausing for a moment, Cameron answered, “That would be me.”
  “Yes! Very good,” said the Queen.
  Obama went back home to ask Joe Biden the same question. “Joe, answer this for me. Your mother and your father have a child. It’s not your brother and it’s not your sister. Who is it?”
  “I’m not sure,” said Biden. “Let me get back to you on that one.” He went to his advisers and asked everyone, but none could give him an answer.
  Finally, Biden ran in to Sarah Palin out eating one night. Biden asked, “Sarah, can you answer this for me? Your mother and father have a child and it’s not your brother or your sister. Who is it?”
Sarah Palin answered right back, “That’s easy, it’s me!”
Biden smiled, and said, “Thanks!” Then, he went back to speak with Obama.
“Say, I did some research and I have the answer to that riddle. It’s Sarah Palin!”
Obama got up, stomped over to Biden, and angrily yelled into his face, “No! You idiot! It’s David Cameron


----------



## Shirley (Feb 2, 2015)

:lofl::lofl::lofl:


----------



## Falcon (Feb 2, 2015)

:lol1:


----------



## oakapple (Feb 2, 2015)

Hee-hee!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 2, 2015)

That was hilarious


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 2, 2015)

So funny!!!!!


----------

